# problem with localmount

## dragonuv

Hi,

localmount fails to start at boot time and therefore I cannot mount a partition from my /dev/sdb.

I do have ntfs support 

what I get from mounting /dev/sdb5 is the following:

*1 minute delay*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
> 
> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

Since the error message is Input/output error, I would go with the second option: there is a hardware fault.  Check your disk's SMART log.  Check dmesg for more details about the nature of the error.

----------

## dragonuv

Thanks,

Unfortunately dmesg shows a lot of junk in it. How do I look for the particular error message about my /dev/sdb5?

(btw, my /dev/sdb1 works just fine, how could it be a hardware error?)

----------

## Hu

 *dragonuv wrote:*   

> Unfortunately dmesg shows a lot of junk in it. How do I look for the particular error message about my /dev/sdb5?

 Generally, dmesg should be pretty quiet after boot.  Boot up, note the position of the last message, access the device, then read any new lines in dmesg.  If your kernel is so noisy that it is difficult to do this, there may be other problems.

 *dragonuv wrote:*   

> (btw, my /dev/sdb1 works just fine, how could it be a hardware error?)

 A drive with bad sectors only in the area covered by sdb5 might exhibit this behavior.

----------

## dragonuv

Here is the error i get while mounting /dev/sdb5:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
> 
> ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x24
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
> 
> ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x24
> ...

 

What does this mean?

----------

## Hu

As I suspected, your hardware is failing.  From the look of some of those errors, it either experienced a very rapid failure or it has been dying for a while.  I hope you have a recent backup, because I doubt you will be able to extract anything now.

 *dragonuv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
> 
> ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x24
> 
> ata4.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT
> ...

 These error messages come from drivers/ata/libata-eh.c.  The key point is error: { UNC }, which means that ATA_UNC was set.  This flag is documented as uncorrectable media error.

 *dragonuv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed What does this mean?

 If I had to guess from the text, I would say this means that the drive is so far gone that it is no longer able to migrate data from failing sectors to hot spare sectors.

----------

## nobody13

Are you using the kernel NTFS support to mount your drives? If so don't. Use NTFS-3g instead. The in kernel drivers don't work right. 

Look here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

----------

